# Tundra



## chiaone (Mar 1, 2010)

Buying a 2010 Tundra looking to run an 8 ' plow. Anyone running a snow ex


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

I think their a good plow, I have a speed wing on my 3/4 ton....the only thing I don't like about their 1/2 ton plows, you can't get wings...unless you want to do aftermarket... I personally don't want to drill into a brand new plow though


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

When I go to buy another plow I'll definetily be looking into Snow Ex. They look like a really nice plow.


----------



## 2004lb7 (Jan 7, 2018)

I would have no problem running a plow in the 6 to 700 pound range. My first F 250 had a diesel and a 4600 lbs front suspension 
My Tundra has a 4000 lbs front end and the motor is at least 600 lbs less. Mine has a Boss and plows great!


----------

